# Handgunners beware!!



## fishtail (Feb 5, 2009)

This bill is in congress, in short it will require an application for a license to be able to possess a handgun.
The bill also: 
prohibits anyone under 18 from possessing a firearm, period, even under adult supervision.
is intended toward All pistols and all detachable magazine firearms.
will cost license holder $25 every 5 years for renewal.
paperwork must be kept on firearms sales, purchases and inventory, same as an FFL dealer.
inspections of stored firearms and paperwork is required.
The list goes on and on, take the time to look at the bill.
http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:H.R.45:
It virtually affects all firearms owners, even if you have 1 pistol!


----------



## contender* (Feb 5, 2009)

fishtail said:


> This bill is in congress, in short it will require an application for a license to be able to possess a handgun.
> The bill also:
> prohibits anyone under 18 from possessing a firearm, period, even under adult supervision.
> is intended toward All pistols and all detachable magazine firearms.
> ...




Where's all these dingalings that said the dems didn't want to limit our rights?


----------



## fishtail (Feb 5, 2009)

You give them too much credit. These aren't Democrats doing this.
These are SOCIALISTS!!


----------



## contender* (Feb 5, 2009)

fishtail said:


> You give them too much credit. These aren't Democrats doing this.
> These are SOCIALISTS!!



Is there a difference??????


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

everyone needs to find out who their house of representative is and shoot them an email, or phone call in response to this.
a politician has only one job, that is to get re-elected PERIOD. past elections have shown them, that voting against gun rights will cost them their jobs. we just need to band together, and remind them of this. if enough pro-second amandement people contact their reps, and senators, even the democrats (socialists) will be wary of voting against our right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## fishtail (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.usa.gov/Contact/Elected.shtml

https://writerep.house.gov/writerep/welcome.shtml


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 5, 2009)

fishtail said:


> This bill is in congress, in short it will require an application for a license to be able to possess a handgun.
> The bill also:
> prohibits anyone under 18 from possessing a firearm, period, even under adult supervision.
> is intended toward All pistols and all detachable magazine firearms.
> ...



Or an AR, or a Browning A-Bolt, or a Bolt Action Marlin .22, or a 10/22 (just listing examples of detachable magazine firearms)

This is another step towards gun registration which is just a cover for confiscation.

They want to get rid of all guns, not just handguns or evil black rifles.

Get involved!  If you own a gun and are not a member of the NRA, GOA or any of the other real Gun Rights Organizations, then you are part of the problem!  Contact your local, state and federal representatives and let them know in no uncertain terms that if the support any gun legislation that hinders our right to keep and bear arms that you will never vote for them again and will work diligently to ensure that they never work in public service again!


----------



## contender* (Feb 5, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> Or an AR, or a Browning A-Bolt, or a Bolt Action Marlin .22, or a 10/22 (just listing examples of detachable magazine firearms)
> 
> This is another step towards gun registration which is just a cover for confiscation.
> 
> ...


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 5, 2009)

I wrote Phil Gingrey...how bout yall?


----------



## seaweaver (Feb 5, 2009)

This is Bobby Rush's idea.
cw


----------



## F14Gunner (Feb 5, 2009)

Sent my displeasure to all in house and senate


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 5, 2009)

Straight from the proposed Bill:



> `(36) The term `qualifying firearm'--
> 
> `(A) means--
> 
> ...



So, it looks like bolt guns are excluded, but your ARs, Mini-14/30s and 10/22s are not.

More from the proposed bill


> SEC. 101. LICENSING REQUIREMENT.
> 
> Section 922 of title 18, United States Code, is amended by adding at the end the following:
> 
> ...



Keep in mind that the "Attorney General" that they refer to is Holden.  The same guy who helped draft the Clinton Gun Ban.  This guy is no friend of the 2nd.

Maybe this should be posted in the Campfire and Firearms forums too.

Another tidbit:


> (a) Submission of Sale or Transfer Reports- Not later than 14 days after the date on which the transfer of qualifying firearm is processed by a licensed dealer under section 922(bb) of title 18, United States Code (as added by section 201 of this Act), the licensed dealer shall submit to the Attorney General (or, in the case of a licensed dealer located in a State that has a State firearm licensing and record of sale system certified under section 602 of this Act, to the head of the State agency that administers that system) a report of that transfer, which shall include information relating to--
> 
> (1) the manufacturer of the firearm;
> 
> ...



Can you say gun registration?


----------



## fishtail (Feb 5, 2009)

Handgun, you are incorrect about "gun registration".
This is the best attempt so far for dates, places and inventory of firearms in the United States.
If I were a history buff I would be able to produce the series of events Hitler used to control Germany. 
Basically he scared the public into believing this was an anti crime agenda by having people register their firearms. Then he (again in the interest of public safety) had them removed from private citizens. Now he has a list of who and where the firearms are and who didn't turn them in.
You see the resemblance or ARE YOU AN IDIOT??
Sorry, I'll accept the fact that I'm a paranoid law abiding citizen.
Ya'll pay attention to history, the socialists apparently do.


----------



## fishtail (Feb 5, 2009)

By the way Handgun, that was not directed at you. Good posting the stuff!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 5, 2009)

EVERYONE, we have GOT to stop this. We can't let power hungry, radical dems change our rights as citizens. Everyone needs to email or call their local house represenitive and try to get this thing shot down (no pun intended) before it reaches the senate.


----------



## siberian1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Make sure you join the NRA


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 5, 2009)

Fishtail,

The my gun registration comment was based on this part of the bill.

*(b) Federal Record of Sale System- Not later than 9 months after the date of the enactment of this Act, the Attorney General shall establish and maintain a Federal record of sale system, which shall include the information included in each report submitted to the Attorney General under subsection (a).

(c) Elimination of Prohibition on Establishment of System of Registration- Section 926(a) of title 18, United States Code, is amended by striking the second sentence. *

The "second sentance" that is referred to is the sentance that prohibits the federal government from maintaining a database of firearms sales.

What this bill does is require that every sale of a handgun or semi-automatic firearm with a detachable magazine go through an FFL.  Then the FFL has 9 months to send the Attorney General all the information on the gun along with the ID # of the buyer (which will then tell them all the information about the buyer).  Then they will maintain that database.  BTW, you should read the section on the penalty if you fail to notify them of an address change.

Basically it is gun registration.  And as I said before, registration is the first step to confiscation.

I think we are on the same page fishtail.


----------



## Firewalker6 (Feb 5, 2009)

I just wrote Rep. Gingrey, and I hope everybody on here does. We have to let everyone know about this and get them active in contacting their representatives


----------



## Firewalker6 (Feb 5, 2009)

You can track this bills progress (I hope it does'nt go far!) by going to GovTrack.com. Look under "bills and resolutions", and just type HR 45 in the search window.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Feb 5, 2009)

It will be a bad day for who ever tries to come and confiscate my guns.  I am a bow hunter but I am also the proud owner of a few guns and I know how to use them.  Pretty sure somewhere in history there was something written so the individual could own a gun to protect himself from the gov.....something like that right??


----------



## devolve (Feb 6, 2009)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> Pretty sure somewhere in history there was something written so the individual could own a gun to protect himself from the gov.....something like that right??



yep! Allthough im sure obongo will try to re-write that too.


----------



## predator (Feb 6, 2009)

*Govtrack.us*



Firewalker6 said:


> You can track this bills progress (I hope it does'nt go far!) by going to GovTrack.com. Look under "bills and resolutions", and just type HR 45 in the search window.


 
http://www.govtrack.us/

This is the correct web address.


----------



## Big Kuntry (Feb 6, 2009)

308-MIKE said:


> everyone needs to find out who their house of representative is and shoot them an email, or phone call in response to this.
> a politician has only one job, that is to get re-elected PERIOD. past elections have shown them, that voting against gun rights will cost them their jobs. we just need to band together, and remind them of this. if enough pro-second amandement people contact their reps, and senators, even the democrats (socialists) will be wary of voting against our right to keep and bear arms.



Mike is right. As we speak I'm drafting a Letter to My Represenative in my district. In the end, I hope to feel that I've done my part!


----------



## F14Gunner (Feb 10, 2009)

*H.r. 45*

Received this response form Senator Chambliss

Dear Mr. R: 

Thank you for contacting me regarding H.R. 45, the "Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act."  It is good to hear from you.

H.R. 45 was introduced in the House of Representatives on January 6, 2009, and referred to the House Judiciary Committee.  This legislation would prohibit citizens from possessing a firearm unless they have a government issued firearm license.  Additionally, it prohibits the sale or transfer of a gun unless the recipient has a license and the gun must come from an authorized dealer who maintains records prescribed by this bill.

Should this bill come before the Senate, I will not support it.  I believe this legislation places an unnecessary burden on law-abiding gun owners and dealers and weakens their Second Amendment rights. 

It is imperative that we ensure that the rights and freedoms of law-abiding citizens are not infringed upon. Sportsmen, hunters, gun enthusiasts and citizens concerned with their personal safety have a right to own guns for such legitimate purposes. The ability of decent, hard-working Americans to own a gun, whether for sport or protection is clearly defined in the Constitution and must not be compromised. Only a government that does not trust its citizens would refuse them the right to bear arms. 

Since coming to Congress, I have worked very hard to defeat efforts to erode our constitutional right to keep and bear arms.  I am a strong supporter of the Second Amendment and I will continue to ensure that the rights of gun owners will not be further infringed. 

If you would like to receive timely email alerts regarding the latest congressional actions and my weekly e-newsletter, please sign up via my web site at: www.chambliss.senate.gov .  Please let me know whenever I may be of assistance.


----------



## dtailhunter (Feb 10, 2009)

*Hr 45*

Hats off to Gunner! Good Job!!!!!   Now everyone.... let's stop whinning about the bill, picking it apart, and discussing what we do not like in our posted threads, call and write your Representative and find out where his and/or her vote is in conjunction with this bill and post his/her reply and then lets find out where the support is. 

I challenge everyone out there to put enough heat on their Representative that their butts burn all the way to the voting seat and they will need Preparation H to take the burn and itch out!

We have done it before, lets do it again; oh, by the way are you an NRA Member?????


----------



## ATLRoach (Feb 10, 2009)

Mr. Price now knows what  the wife and I think and we will not continue to vote for him if he doesn't protect my 2nd amendment rights.


----------



## fishtail (Feb 10, 2009)

Can anybody point me to an NRA article on this??
I looked yesterday on their site and found nothing. Hopefully they are compiling.


----------



## PAUL J (Feb 12, 2009)

From my cold dead hands boys, from my cold dead hands !


----------



## F14Gunner (Feb 27, 2009)

A response I received from Congressman Scott: Looks like he's a supporter: 


Dear Gary:

           Thank you for contacting me regarding H.R. 45, the Blair Holt Licensing and Record Sales Act of 2009. I am honored to have the opportunity to respond to you on such a pressing issue. 
          I understand your concerns that this bill would curtail the rights of gun owners. As you may know, H.R. 45 would prohibit the transfer of firearms to any person other than a licensee and would prohibit a licensed manufacturer or dealer from failing to comply with reporting and record keeping requirements of this Act. The Act also stipulates that the loss or theft of a firearm must be reported to the Attorney General within 72 hours. Lastly, the Act would prohibit keeping a loaded firearm, or an unloaded firearm and ammunition for the firearm, knowingly or recklessly disregarding the risk that a child is capable of gaining access, if a child uses the firearm and causes death or serious bodily injury.
           I believe that a careful balance between the Second Amendment rights and safety in gun ownership is necessary in crafting any policy toward gun ownership, and I am sensitive to both sides of the issue. In the past I have worked toward making guns safer by requiring that they include safety locks. Also, during my time working in the state legislature in Georgia, I helped create legislation that holds adults responsible for their safekeeping of guns around children. Moreover, efforts to keep guns out of the hands of criminals will continue to receive my ardent support. At the same time, I also understand the right to self-defense through responsible gun ownership and have promoted legislation that ensures that this right will continue to be safeguarded. Currently, H.R. 45 is pending in the House Committee on the Judiciary. Although I am not a member of this committee, rest assured that should this legislation reach the House floor I will bear in mind your concerns and take them to my colleagues. 
    Again, thank you for sharing your views with me.  I hope that you will continue to give me the benefit of your opinion in the future.  Also, I encourage you to visit my website at http://davidscott.house.gov, where you can view the latest news and obtain information on issues and legislation that are important to you.  You can also sign up for my electronic newsletter, and receive periodic updates on my activities as your representative in Washington.  Please know that I will keep your thoughts in mind concerning raising the federal minimum wage level.  I thank you again for contacting me, and I look forward to continuing to serve you. 

Sincerely, 
David Scott 
Member of Congress


----------



## ATLRoach (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll have to scan the letter I got from Congressman Tom Price stating he's super opposed to any gun limiting bills.


----------



## DCOMP54 (Feb 27, 2009)

*David scoot ,looks for new job*



F14Gunner said:


> A response I received from Congressman Scott: Looks like he's a supporter:
> 
> 
> Dear Gary:
> ...



SOUNDS LIKE YOU ALL NEED TO PUT THIS ONE OUT TO PASTURE REAL SOON. LIKE THIS WEEK. EVERY GUN OWNER IN HIS DISTRICT SHOULD IN NO UNCERTAIN TERMS THEIR DISGUST WITH HIS FENCE STRADDLING.  GRAB A LEG AND PULL DOWN ON BOTH SIDES OF THE FENCE. SEE WHO HOLLERS.


----------



## 260 Shooter (Mar 1, 2009)

Lift and then pull !   HARD !!!


----------



## shortround1 (Mar 1, 2009)

our president said it best, they will have them when they pry my cold dead fingers from around them


----------



## F14Gunner (Mar 3, 2009)

Another Response received. 


Dear Mr. R





             Thank you for contacting me regarding H.R.45, the Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009.  I appreciate your thoughts on this issue and am grateful for the opportunity to respond to you.



           H.R.45 amends the Brady Handgun Violence Prevention Act to prohibit a person from possessing a firearm unless that person has been issued a firearm license under this Act or a state system certified under this Act and such license has not been invalidated or revoked. The legislation Prohibits transferring or receiving a qualifying firearm unless the recipient presents a valid firearms license, the license is verified, and the dealer records a tracking authorization number.

             I support the Second Amendment right of all law-abiding citizens to defend themselves and their families.  I firmly believe that we do not need more gun control in America; rather we need more criminal control.  To that end, I support instant background checks on the purchase of all guns to prevent convicted felons from obtaining them, but I do not support waiting periods or the registration of any firearm.  As many of these issues reemerge in the 111th Congress, I will work for common-sense legislation that keeps our children safe without infringing upon our Second Amendment rights.



             Thank you again for contacting me.  Please visit my webpage at http://isakson.senate.gov/ for more information on the issues important to you and to sign up for my e-newsletter.


Sincerely,
Johnny Isakson
United States Senator


----------



## grizzley30814 (Mar 3, 2009)

Wrote this morning


----------



## Big Georgia Red (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is the reply I got from Phil Gingrey.

Thank you for contacting me to express your opposition to H.R. 45, the Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record Sale Act of 2009.  As your Congressman, I appreciate hearing your thoughts and welcome every opportunity to be of service.



As you are aware, H.R. 45 was introduced by Representative Bobby Rush (D-IL) on January 6, 2009.  If enacted, it would amend the Brady Bill to prohibit a person from possessing a firearm unless that person has been issued a valid firearm license in accordance with this Act or through a state system certified under this Act.  This legislation also prohibits the transfer of a qualifying firearm unless the recipient presents a valid firearms license and the dealer records a tracking authorization number.  H.R. 45 was referred to the House Committee on the Judiciary, where it is currently awaiting further action. 



As the author of Fairness in Firearms Testing Act, I have made it one of my primary responsibilities in Congress to defend our Second Amendment right to keep and bear arms. I have been committed to working with other like-minded Members of Congress to develop a legislative strategy to protect our gun rights.  Please be assured that I will vote against any legislation - including H.R. 45 - that infringes upon the Second Amendment rights of law-abiding citizens. 



Again, thank you for sharing your concerns. If you feel that I may be of additional assistance on this, or any other matter of importance to you, please do not hesitate to contact me.  I also invite you to sign up for my weekly email newsletter, or to share your ideas and opinions, by visiting my website at http://gingrey.house.gov or emailing me at gingrey.ga@mail.house.gov.


Red


----------



## shoot (Mar 29, 2009)

Found this info about the bill's sponsor on Wikipedia...

    * In 1968 Bobby Rush went AWOL from the U.S. Army, co-founded the state's Black Panther Party and later was honorably discharged. [15]

    * In 1969, Bobby Rush served six months in prison for illegal possession of firearms.[16]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobby_Rush


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Mar 29, 2009)

*Dang let me get this right*

Bobby Rush is the AWOL and now is trying to restrict firearms nationwide. Is there a conspiracy here????????


----------



## whchunter (Mar 30, 2009)

*Why*

Ever wonder why they don't pass stricter laws to prohibit the real problem?  Why don't they pass striccter laws to prevent real criminals from using guns illegally? If they would pass a law that states if a convicted felon is caught in pocession of a firearm they are immediately executed and if someone uses a firearm in a crime they automatically serve double the normal sentence but not less than 20 years there would be no problem.
Instead they would rather take the pansy way out and pester the legal users.


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr. (Mar 30, 2009)

I dont own any guns.


----------



## shoot (Mar 31, 2009)

whchunter said:


> Ever wonder why they don't pass stricter laws to prohibit the real problem?  Why don't they pass striccter laws to prevent real criminals from using guns illegally? If they would pass a law that states if a convicted felon is caught in pocession of a firearm they are immediately executed and if someone uses a firearm in a crime they automatically serve double the normal sentence but not less than 20 years there would be no problem.
> Instead they would rather take the pansy way out and pester the legal users.



I would love to see existing law enforced, but there might be a danger there, as well.  Suppose the threat of additional incarceration actually affects the number of violent crimes? (read on when you're finished laughing, I know)

It would give more ammo to the pols that want to completely disarm the populace - "They don't need guns anymore!"  Reminds me of that Stallone move Judge Dredd (I think).

$0.02


----------



## olchevy (Mar 31, 2009)

I know I might be wrong , but I personally talked to one of my commisioner's he also runs his own gun shop. And from what I gathered from him, he belives this bill will not go far, and that even if somehow it does go through, he thought its really just another way to tax people to make more money for the goverement, he said they purposley picked handguns and semi auto's because almost everyone that owns guns has one or the other if not both, and then the so called "illegal transfers" would be a way to fine people( not really jail time) to make even more money, just think  25$ from every gun owner, imagine the last estimate was that over 52million house holds owned guns in america, 52,000,0000 x 25=1,300,000,000 every couple years in just license fees! plus you add in all the new gunowners and jumps up even more. Now I know a billion may not seem like much to the goverenment but think long term, plus it would restrict guns more. But like I said he honestly doesn't think it will go much further, for one simple reason those in congrees want to keep their jobs, if they were to vote for it they would have close to a hundred million votes aginst them next time election comes.


----------



## speedcop (Mar 31, 2009)

*Hr 45*

The worst thing anyone can do is "assume" that this bill will go nowhere. We wont have the chance to call this bullet back once it's fired. Everyone who does not take a moment and contact these congressmen to rebuke this may have just as well voted for it yourself. Who would have thought that a deserter, hate monger, criminal and thief would be deciding if YOU can have a gun, hunt or enjoy self protection. But by God there he is, drawing a paycheck from us and determining our future. If anyone is going to assume anything, assume that the train is pulling out of the station and this may be our last chance to even contest it. The next bill will make it illegal to protest gun rights. Anyone remember McCain-Feingold?


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Mar 31, 2009)

speedcop said:


> The worst thing anyone can do is "assume" that this bill will go nowhere. We wont have the chance to call this bullet back once it's fired. Everyone who does not take a moment and contact these congressmen to rebuke this may have just as well voted for it yourself. Who would have thought that a deserter, hate monger, criminal and thief would be deciding if YOU can have a gun, hunt or enjoy self protection. But by God there he is, drawing a paycheck from us and determining our future. If anyone is going to assume anything, assume that the train is pulling out of the station and this may be our last chance to even contest it. The next bill will make it illegal to protest gun rights. Anyone remember McCain-Feingold?




Right on the Money...........X2 on this anyday


----------



## doublelungdriller (Apr 1, 2009)

speedcop said:


> The worst thing anyone can do is "assume" that this bill will go nowhere. We wont have the chance to call this bullet back once it's fired. Everyone who does not take a moment and contact these congressmen to rebuke this may have just as well voted for it yourself. Who would have thought that a deserter, hate monger, criminal and thief would be deciding if YOU can have a gun, hunt or enjoy self protection. But by God there he is, drawing a paycheck from us and determining our future. If anyone is going to assume anything, assume that the train is pulling out of the station and this may be our last chance to even contest it. The next bill will make it illegal to protest gun rights. Anyone remember McCain-Feingold?



amen


----------



## White Stag (Apr 25, 2009)

wrote my rep!


----------



## pennyky (Apr 28, 2009)

GoBama!!!!!
not


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Apr 30, 2009)

To late boys.

gt40


----------



## GusGus (May 1, 2009)

I've never wrote to congressman. Could some of you guys point me in the right direction on this.


----------



## suntex01 (May 1, 2009)

Now everyone support this one instead:

http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-h17/show


----------

